# Des DD externes et des maux [1]



## kertruc (29 Février 2004)

Bonjour

Je vais acheter un DD externe FW.
Je vais l'utiliser sur Mac et PC.
Quelle est la meilleure solution ? 

- Je le formate au format PC (mais ça risque d'être lent sur mon mac, non ?)
- Je le formate au format Mac et j'installe un logiciel pour que les PC lisent ce disque... (ça existe mais c'est payant non ?)
- Une autre idée ?

Merci !


----------



## ZePoupi (29 Février 2004)

Hello, ben j'ai un LaCIE - modèle Porsche - de 150 gigats. Il est formaté à la base en NTFS pour PC, et mon MAC le relit sans aucuns problèmes!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 directement connecté dessus, ce n'est pas un partage réseau...


----------



## kertruc (29 Février 2004)

T'as pas de pb de lenteur ??
i.e. tu peux lire des vidéos... etc


----------



## ZePoupi (29 Février 2004)

Ben non, aucun!


----------



## wimbo (24 Mars 2004)

bonjour tt le monde

jaimerais avoir votre avis la dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00015982.html

au prix dun disque dur neuf ibm 120go (80euros)

ca fait un disque dur externe a 120 euros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alors que les lacie coutent carrément plus cher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en fait je fais un peu de montage vidéo
sachant que jai deja le disque dur 

est ce que vous pensez que mon ibook G4 peut suivre
lacquisition en firewire  pour stocker sur un dur en usb2 externe ?

et le montage ? c'est aussi rapide quen interne non ?
ca me plairait bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mon disque externe est actuellement formaté en ntfs (et vi anciennement sur mon pc....)
mac os detecte ca ou vous me conseillez le reformatage en HFS ?

merci davance tt le monde


----------



## ficelle (24 Mars 2004)

c'est sur que le boitier n'est vraiment pas cher.
mais le debit de l'usb2 est il aussi regulier que celui du firewire pour de la video DV ?
et c'est dommage de se priver d'une double connectique firewire/usb2


----------



## wimbo (25 Mars 2004)

justement moi je ne sais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je pose la questions aux connaisseurs

la double conectique ne me servirait pas a grd chose en fait

donc pourquoi payer 25euros de plus


----------



## ficelle (25 Mars 2004)

wimbo a dit:
			
		

> justement moi je ne sais pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



justement, je ne sais pas non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sur le papier, l'usb2 est legerement plus rapide que le firewire400,
mais certains témoignages laissent à penser que le firewire offre un débit plus régulier.

25 de difference, ça le vaut largement.
un disque externe sert aussi à se balader, et autant être un maximum "compatible"


----------



## Sebang (25 Mars 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais certains témoignages laissent à penser que le firewire offre un débit plus régulier.



J'ajoute mon témoignage à la liste ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le débit est beaucoup plus régulier avec le Firewire. Avec de l'USB2, la copie de certains gros fichiers (j'avais essayé avec plusieurs DivX) s'arrête en plein milieu, au bout d'une dizaine ou d'une centaine de mo... Puis repart après une dizaine de secondes (voire vingtaine ou trentaine) et s'arrête encore plus tard.
A mon avis, vaut mieux avoir du Firewire pour faire du montage vidéo sérieux. La double connectique te sera utile si tu veux utiliser ton disque chez un pote PCiste qui n'a que de l'USB2 (ils n'ont que ça de toute façon, en gros).

Après, le disque interne de l'iBook G4 est limité lors de l'importation du flux DV de la caméra. Il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois qu'iMovie "m'insulte" en me disant que mon DD cible n'était pas assez rapide ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Donc voilà ce que j'en pense.


----------



## albin (25 Mars 2004)

sur tous pour la micro tu as un boitier externe USB2 et firewire 400 qui marche très bien je l'ai pour 60euro je l'avais payé moi 75 euro.

http://www.toutpourlamicro.com/art_1004628.asp 

pour le même prix tu doit en trouvé en firewire chez cdiscount.
a+


----------



## frigo (25 Mars 2004)

http://www.ldlc.fr/critiques/PB00019852_1.html

je suppose que mettre ce boitier sur mon ibook g4 avec un dd ide qui vient de mon ancien pc ne pose pas de pb ?

mais je me demandais....
le dd a été formaté sous window
ça pose un pb?


----------



## albin (25 Mars 2004)

pour le lire pas de probléme si il est en fat 32 en ntfs impossible sinon je te conseille si tu l'utilise que sur ton mac de le formater au format mac mois j'avais des probléme avec avec une utilisation longue.
j'ai testé aussi de faire une partiton pc et un mac mais impossible même depuis un pc.
a+


----------



## burnet (9 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,
J'ai un gros problème. Alors voilà j'ai recuperé un disque dur externe (2.5") Toshiba que j'ai installé dans un boitier externe pour PC en Usb 2.0 (Marque Argosy). Mais voilà ce disque n'ai pas reconnu par mac os X.3 et je ne trouve pas de driver. Alors que faire ??

Merci.


----------



## albin (9 Avril 2004)

normalement il ni as rien a faire sauf si le disque n'est pas formaté a un format reconnu par le mac. si il est au format NTFS il faut le formaté.
pour ma part j'en ai un en USB 2 qui est reconnu sans probléme sur mac ou pc suivant le format du disque dur. et celui ne mon beauf et bien vu en usb mêmê si il est en usb mon ibook.
a+


----------



## r e m y (9 Avril 2004)

Lance Utilitaire disque dur, regardes si le disque apparait dans la partie gauche de la fenêtre, et si oui, tu le sélectionnes et tu le reformattes. (il est sans doute non formatté, ou formatté selon un format non reconnu par MacOS X)


----------



## burnet (9 Avril 2004)

Ben non malheureusement j'y avais déjà pensé au formatage mais le problème c'est que le disque dur à l'intérieur du boîtier était mon ancien disque dur donc déjà au format mac (et avec mac os x dessus et tous mes fichiers).

De plus il n'apparait pas dans l'utilitaire disque.

Est-ce que ca peut être dû à l'alimentation du boîtier, vu que celui-ci est branché sur mon portable ??
Merci.


----------



## r e m y (9 Avril 2004)

as-tu une alimentation externe pour le disque dur? car il est probable que le port usb ne lui fournisse pas suffisament d'énergie (est-ce que tu entends le disque tourner?)


----------



## albin (9 Avril 2004)

tu devrai voir si le DD tourne car si il ne tourne pas il y as un PB question béte tu as bien tous branché sur le DD la nappe plus l'alim.
a+


----------



## burnet (9 Avril 2004)

Excusez-moi de vous avoir déranger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'ai résolu l'affaire. 
En fait c'était bien une question d'alimentation (avant le DD ne tournait pas effectivement). Mais bon chose bizarre il n'y avait pas d'alimentation livré avec le boitier et donc je dû chercher un transfo. qui convienne. 


Merci encore.


----------



## wagonr (10 Avril 2004)

salut à tous

bon il me semble que cette question a certainement déjà été abordée, mais une recherche succinte n'a pas donnée de résultats :'(

Je compte acquérir un disque dur externe, mactor ou lacie ou autre. Ce disque me servira sur mon futur Alu. Il me servira également pour transférer des données de mon PC de bureau à mon Mac portable.

Etant donné que j'aurai le mac quelques mois après le DD, que dois je faire pour bien le préparer à mon futur pbook ?
tout d'abord, en quel format le formater pour qu'il marche indifféremment sur pc &amp; mac ?

voila c'est tout pour aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci d'avance


----------



## Vercoquin (13 Avril 2004)

wagonr a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous
> Etant donné que j'aurai le mac quelques mois après le DD, que dois je faire pour bien le préparer à mon futur pbook ?
> tout d'abord, en quel format le formater pour qu'il marche indifféremment sur pc &amp; mac ?


Je n'ai pas compris ta première question de "préparation" de DD pour ton futur PB.
En ce qui concerne le formatage, les problèmes de reconnaissance de DD viennent bien souvent du PC. Je te conseille alors de formater ton DD sur ton PC, formatage standard, qui sera reconnu par ton Mac sans problème. Néanmoins, tu ne pourras pas booter sur ton DD avec le Mac, et tu n'auras pas les icones personnalisées. C'est un moindre mal. Il faudra considérer ton DD comme un simple objet pour le transfert de fichiers et le stockage, mais tu ne pourras pas l'utiliser pour un usage intensif (vidéo, etc.) à partir du Mac.


----------



## RedLeader (13 Avril 2004)

Hello!

J'ai fait la même aquisition que toi pour à peu près les mêmes raisons.
Si tu comptes l'utiliser principalement sur le mac, le mieux reste de le formatter en hfs+ (Mac OS étendu, format par défaut) et d'acquérir l'utilitaire "Macdrive" qui te permet de lire les données sans trop de problème sous windows.
Bien sûr, tu devra débourser quelques ptits sous, mais j'crois qu'il n'est pas trop cher...


----------



## piro (13 Avril 2004)

macdrive est meme fourni d origine si tu achete certains modeles de DD externe 
http://www.macway.com/v1/product_info.php?products_id=1205&amp;cPath=13_170_465_681&amp;PHPSESSID=9147d5a29a14811a6085c9eefe450c75


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

Dans la rubrique switch d'apple, ils disent que seul le format FAT est reconnu sur les deux plates formes (en tous cas pas le NTFS)


----------



## piro (13 Avril 2004)

le ntfs est reconnu sous panther 
mais uniquement en lecture seule


----------



## wimbo (22 Avril 2004)

voila voila

jaimerai bien avoir votre avis la dessus

jai un disque dur ibm 120go issu dun pc 
que jai mi dans un boitier externe firewire usb 2

le problème c que mes 2 partitions sont en ntfs
et lorsque je le branche sur mon ibook G4

plantage total 
c a dire

"Veuillez redemarez"
ecrit en 5 langues
et je peux plus rien faire

c etrange tt de meme ?

est ce paske panter est allergique total au ntfs ?
ou?

sinon vu que je pense men servir comme disk de travail vidéo
vous me conseillez de reformatez en hfs + ou fat32
comme ca 
module de transfert de donnée mac pc
?

merci bonne jounrée


----------



## Onra (22 Avril 2004)

Normalement Panther sait lire du ntfs mais je n'ai jamais essayé, seulement le FAT32 jusque là...

Mais la source du pbm est peut-être ailleurs ?


----------



## Sleath (17 Mai 2004)

Salut à tous,
je sais qu'un post similaire a déja été posé, mais comme je n'y ai trouvé aucune réponse je remet les pieds ds le plat!

Voila, j'ai acheté un disque dur IDE de 80Gb (maxtor) pour remplacer mon pauvre 6Gb. Le problème c'est qu'aprés initialisation du nouveau Hd, mon iMac G3 350Mhz (bleu) me donne une capacité que de 32,5 Gigas environ sur le nouveau disque!!!!
Le revendeur apple, lui m'assure qu'il a déja installé un 80Gb sur un iMac de même modéle et que cela fonctionnait (petite précision, mon disque dur a été acheté non pas chez apple mais chez un revendeur pc, cause environ 25 euros de moins!!!)!
Quelqu'un aurait il une idée d'où pourrait venir le hic??
Ds le post précédent (Gigas envolés je crois) vous parlez de problème de carte Ata, mais je n'arrive pas a trouver ca ds les spécifications de mon mac!
le problème pourrait il venir d'une config?

Merci d'avance à tous pour vos conseils

Olivier


----------



## Sleath (17 Mai 2004)

Petite précision :le hd est un Udma 100 et non un Ata! le problème pourrait-il venir de là?


----------



## superpoulet (17 Mai 2004)

Exactement


----------



## Sleath (17 Mai 2004)

pourrais tu être plus précis stp?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en effet, g fais kelkes recherches et il semblerait pourtant kil existe des hd Udma compatibles avec des G3!
je suis un peu perdu là !!!


----------



## Sleath (17 Mai 2004)

bon ben désolé mais finalement c un Ata 133! ben vi yavait marqué Udma sur la facture!


----------



## Philou309 (17 Mai 2004)

Lors de l'installation, fais un formatage. Sur mon iMac G3 350, j'ai monté un 60Go mais au début yavais problème alors reformatage


----------



## Sleath (18 Mai 2004)

A chaque probleme son probleme!!!!
bon jy vois un peu plus clair, le pb des 32Gb est semble t'il du au fait que g formaté le DD avec le cavalier sur la position cylindre limite. le hic c ke si je met le cavalier en posion maître ou selection de cable je n'arrive plus à booter sur le CD avec la touche C enfoncée au démarrage!!!! l'ecran reste bloqué sur une disquette avec un point d'intérrogation!!! Dc plus moyen de booter sur le CD et il semble même ke le probleme persiste avec l'ancien DD!!!
Sans mauvais jeu de mots, je suis complétement paummé!!!
kulkun aurait une idée???


----------



## albin (18 Mai 2004)

zappe la pram cela m'arrive quand je bidouille mon vieux G3 ou j'avais un DD de 120Go dedans.
a+


----------



## ZePoupi (13 Juin 2004)

Hello tout le monde, je voudrais copier des fichiers sur un DD externe (LaCie Porsche). Celui-ci est formaté à la base en NTFS, donc format Windows. Lorsque j'essaye de copier les fichiers sur le LaCie depuis mon Mac, celui-ci refuse de le faire. J'ai contrôlé dans les informations du disque, et effectivement, celui-ci est uniquement en "lecture seule" Y'a-t-il possibilité de changer cela? Merci pour vos infos... je suis en train de remettre de l'ordre sur mon disque interne... et ça m'arrangerait de mettre mes fichiers "ailleurs". Vouala!


----------



## Onra (14 Juin 2004)

Quel système utilises-tu Panther ? Quelle version ?


----------



## ZePoupi (14 Juin 2004)

Ben, la dernière version de Panther... je ne peux pas te dire la révision de la version car je suis au boulot...    et si jamais, oui, j'ai fait une recherche,  il y a pas mal de sujets mais qui n'abordent pas mon "problème" apparemment. Voilà...  alors pas besoin de rouler des yeux...


----------



## Onra (14 Juin 2004)

Après une petite recherche, j'ai trouvé ce document dans lequel il est écrit que Panther est capable de monter les volumes formatés en NTFS mais seulement en lecture seule.

D'ailleurs, on peut trouver confirmation sur le site d'Apple lui même sur cette page


Et puis d'abord, moi j'aime bien les yeux qui roulent, surtout quand je viens de poser une question. Ca fait le gars qui attends un réponse. Tu trouves pas ?


----------



## ZePoupi (14 Juin 2004)

MERCI ONRA!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  Pour les yeux qui roulent, moi ça me fait penser plutôt  "halala, encore ce genre de question ringarde posée 10000x..."    Mais merci pour ton coup de main!


----------



## Onra (15 Juin 2004)

De nada


----------



## cinto (21 Juin 2004)

bonjour à tous,

j'utilise un DD externe LaCie de 60 Go pour backuper le contenu de mes DD internes. Après avoir travaillé une partie de l'après midi avec, en le réveillant après une mise en veille, le DD externe n'est plus reconnu!!!!

le système me propose de l'éjecter ou de le reformater...

Il ne monte même pas sur le bureau - sinon, je jetterai un oeil avec Techtool...

si quelqu'un a une astuce,

merci à tous


----------



## albin (22 Juin 2004)

tu as testé de redémarrer ton odri et de le monté ???
a+


----------



## golf (22 Juin 2004)

cinto a dit:
			
		

> ...en le réveillant après une mise en veille, le DD externe n'est plus reconnu!!!!


Quelle version d'Os X ?


----------



## cinto (22 Juin 2004)

albin a dit:
			
		

> tu as testé de redémarrer ton odri et de le monté ???
> a+



oui, mais il annonce que le DD n'est pas lisible.


----------



## cinto (22 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Quelle version d'Os X ?



j'ai 2 macs, sous OS 9.2 et un  sous la dernière version de Panther - la 10.3.4 je crois - le disque n'est pas lisible sous les 2 systèmes.


----------



## r e m y (22 Juin 2004)

Dans un cas comme le tien, seul DiskWarrior a su me ressusciter le disque ...


----------



## cinto (22 Juin 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Dans un cas comme le tien, seul DiskWarrior a su me ressusciter le disque ...



j'ai Diskwarrior mais si le disque ne monte pas comment faire?


----------



## r e m y (22 Juin 2004)

Il n'est pas forcément nécessaire que le disque soit monté sur le bureau pour être accessible.... 
D'ailleurs la plupart des utilitaires de réparation commence par dé-monter le disque avant de commencer à travailler dessus.

Il ne monte pas lorsque par exemple, le catalogue des fichiers est incohérent, voire illisible. Mais le disque est accessible, il est toujours branché, il tourne, son format est correct, donc DiskWarrior pourra inspecter sa surface pour reconstituer une catalogue tout neuf.

De toutes façons, au point où tu en es, tu ne risque rien d'essayer


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2004)

Alors quoi de neuf? Le DD a été soigné par DiskWarrior?


----------



## totodesiles (27 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

Je me permet de poster mon premier message sur ce forum que je suis depuis un petit moment deja sans y etre inscrit, voila le pas est fais maintenant...
J'ai depuis un moment un disque dur Seagate Barracuda 40go dans un boitier externe USB2 branché sur mon IBOOK G4 933Mhz, il est formaté en Mac OS étendu et marche sans aucun problèmes...
Jusque la tout va bien sauf que depuis une semaine j'ai acheter un disque dur seagate Barracuda 120go et une fois mis dans le meme boitier et formaté de la meme facon en mac os étendu la ca cloche :
- j'arrive sans aucuns problèmes à écrire sur le disque dur ( coller des fichiers ou des dossiers ...)
- J'arrive tout aussi bien à parcourir les dossiers du disque
- mais impossible d'en copier le contenu ni de lire aucun des fichiers, une de ces actions me fais planter le finder ou l'application avec laquelle j'ai tenté d'ouvrir le fichier.

J'ai essayé de :
- Uitiliser Diskwarrior -> plantage au milieu de l'examen du disque
- Norton disk doctor -> mème resultat
- l'utilitaire de disque ne trouve aucune defaillance
- J'ai formater le disque en NTFS il est pleinement opérationnel sur des PC mais n'est plus reconnu par mon ibook


----------



## golf (27 Juin 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous 

Quelle est ta version d'Os ?


----------



## albin (28 Juin 2004)

fais un formatage avec les donnée à zéro attention c'est long.
a+


----------



## totodesiles (28 Juin 2004)

J'ai la 10.3 panther pour OS

Et j'ai deja fait un formatage avec remise a zéro ... mais il veu rien savoir

Merci 

Une autre idée ???


----------



## r e m y (2 Juillet 2004)

Toujours pas de nouvelles de ce DD disparu?


----------



## lock (5 Août 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai switché il n'y pas longtmeps pour un petit bijou de PB 15', 1.5 Ghz.
Il y a juste un truc qui m'ennuye. J'ai un DD externe, Toshiba 2,5' 40 Go, qui fonctionne très bien sur mes 2 PC (fixe et portable), mais qui ne veut pas monter sur OSX (j'ai pas essayé sur Classic). Il y a une manip spéciale? Un formatage spécifique? Je pourrais récupérer les données sans passer par un réseau ou tout graver pour le remettre sur le powerbook?
Merci de vos réponses
Laurent


----------



## MrStone (5 Août 2004)

Salut,
quelle connectique as-tu pour ton disque externe ?
En quoi est-il formaté ?


----------



## lock (5 Août 2004)

Salut,

Il se connecte en USB 2.0 et je pense qu'il doit être formaté en FAT 32.

Laurent


----------



## MrStone (5 Août 2004)

Hum... à mon avis le prob est à chercher du côté du bus USB2.
Ton disque est il alimenté (branché sur secteur) ? Si non, c'est possible qu'il n'ait pas assez de jus pour tourner...
Sinon essaie de voir si Utilitaire disque peut t'aider à le voir...et éventuellement à le monter.


----------



## obiwan2k4 (9 Août 2004)

Sur mon portable powerbook le lecteur cd est mort! je suis deg c'est un defaut sur les powerbook prismo g3 400!!

Bref pour le moment j ai pas les moyens d investir donc je me retourne sur un lecteur firewire d un pote ki marche bien mais je sais pas comment installer a partir d un disque externe et surtout booter a partir de celui ci merci pour tout!!!


----------



## GrandGibus (10 Août 2004)

Un petit coup d'oeuil sur ce lien te donnera toutes les informations nécessaires .

  Sauf erreur, (re)démarre avec la touche _Option_ enfoncée pour choisir sur quel périphérique booter.


----------



## marcomarco (14 Août 2004)

je viens de mettre en route un nouveau dd externe  ( maxtor one touch 160 Go) et à chaque fois que je le branche en firewire : plantage assuré ?
en USB ça passe sans problèmes mais c'est beaucoup trop lent...
y à t-il quelque chose à faire??
j'ai été faire un tour sur le site maxtor mais je ne comprens rien (en anglais..).
quand je redémarre le firewire marche mais c'est dommage de redémarrer à chaque fois que j'en ai besoin... merci de m'éclairer... j'ai un ibook 933 mhz G4 et seulement 256 Mo de mémoire...


----------



## marcomarco (14 Août 2004)

j'ai trouvé le site de maxtor en francais et j'ai exposé mon problème (c'est toujours ça...)
j'attends.... merci.


----------



## golf (14 Août 2004)

Le plus important : quelle version d'os ?


----------



## marcomarco (14 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le plus important : quelle version d'os ?


ho pardon ! c'est la version 10.3.5


----------



## golf (14 Août 2004)

Il n'est pas impossible alors que tes pbs viennent des màj de Panther (entre autre la 3.4) qui foutent le bordel dans la couche logicielle FW !!!
D'autres personnes et moi même avons rencontré ce cas de figure !
Une clean réinstall solutionne le pb...

Toutefois, il est aussi à noter que Maxtor a récemment eu des déboires avec des séries de DD ! Le tiens rentre-t-il dans ces lots !!!

Pas évident çà !


----------



## marcomarco (16 Août 2004)

merci ! je vais voir si maxtor me répond sinon retour à l'envoyeur ....


----------



## marcomarco (16 Août 2004)

marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> merci ! je vais voir si maxtor me répond sinon retour à l'envoyeur ....


bon ! maxtor à répondu...;
ils me demande des trucs et des bidulles qui sont pas dans mon manuel?? :rateau:  savez-vous où je peux trouver le type de carte firewire dans mon ordi, et la version des pilotes mac firewire ?
sinon j'ai remplis un questionnaire et j'attends....
tres rapide pour l'instant! Je vous tiens au courrant


----------



## golf (16 Août 2004)

Pas très doués le SAV Maxtor !!!



			
				marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> savez-vous où je peux trouver le type de carte firewire dans mon ordi


La gestion du FW étant intégré dans la carte mère, c'est le modèle de Mac qui sera une indication...



			
				marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> et la version des pilotes mac firewire ?


C'est la version d'Os X car c'est dans les couches basses de l'Os que se trouve la gestion du FW...

Quand, je vous disais pas doué le SAV  :mouais:


----------



## golf (16 Août 2004)

Au fait, je parie sur une réinstall d'Os X


----------



## marcomarco (16 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, je parie sur une réinstall d'Os X


je suis au top pour les réinstallations d'os x ( 3 fois depuis le début d'année...cause modem HS..)
je crois que le DD va retourner à la case départ et je récupère mes billes.... à suivre..; merci.


----------



## marcomarco (18 Août 2004)

bon ! pas de nouvelles de maxtor ??? est ce que je peux me brosser??, bon ! avez-vous une idée pour faire avencer le "chmilblic"??? merci.   réinstallation??  :mouais:


----------



## golf (18 Août 2004)

Au préalable : un test : as tu un autre périphérique FW à brancher ?! Voir s'il est reconnu par le système


----------



## marcomarco (18 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Au préalable : un test : as tu un autre périphérique FW à brancher ?! Voir s'il est reconnu par le système


YES ! j'ai branché mon graveur de DVD et ma caméra et tout marche nickel !


----------



## golf (19 Août 2004)

Donc pas de pb d'Os 
Ton Maxtor, direction garantie (certainement un pb DD ou bridge Oxford) et si possible remboursement 
Envisage un autre achat !...


----------



## marcomarco (19 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Donc pas de pb d'Os
> Ton Maxtor, direction garantie (certainement un pb DD ou bridge Oxford) et si possible remboursement
> Envisage un autre achat !...


quel modèle de DD puis-je prendre pour etre tranquile.... merci...


----------



## golf (19 Août 2004)

Les deux principaux acteurs du monde Mac en europe sont LaCie et Macway, en toute tranquilité


----------



## sandyrazafitrimo (20 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous,
je suis un nouveau venu dans l'univers Mac et je suis extrement satisfait de mon IbookG4:
il est mignon, performant, l'interface de Panther est clean, bref une merveille et de la sérennité après 8 ans de PC.
Je fais de la vidéo, donc brancher une caméra sur la bête est d'une facilité extrême à regretter de l'avoir pas fait plus tôt au regard des nuits blanches de paramétrages sous WinDaube !!!!

... à ceci près que...

pour stocker mes films j'ai acheté un boîtier externe USB 2 dans lequel j'ai mis un disque IDE de 40 GIGA: le problème est que mon PC sous Windows2000 le reconnaît tout de suite (et d'autres PC d'ailleurs) mais pas l'IBook. Il ne le voit pas.
Enfin quand je lance les utilitaires le mac mouline comme un fou, le DD clignote mais nib que dalle !!! Comme le disque était en NTFS, j'ai tout vidé et je me suis dit que je le reformaterai avec le Mac. Sauf que le mac le voit pas ???
Donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider à faire monter un disque externe USB sur le mac, il serait d'un précieux secours. (A noter que j'ai essayé avec d'autres DD usb et même pb)


@+ et merci de votre aide

"Au secours, vous êtes mon seul espoir", Princess Leïa, in Star Wars.


----------



## marcomarco (20 Août 2004)

je vais donc prendre le lacie 160 Go car j'ai obtenu le remboursement du maxtor....   
merci pour le coup de main !    
à bientôt...


----------



## unfolding (20 Août 2004)

Bonjour

J'ai eu un probleme similaire. J'ai telechargé les drivers MAC pour mon disque dur externe, mais en vain.  J'ai alors formaté le disque dur en FAT32. Sans succès.
Rien a faire, le disque ne montait pas sous OSX.

Il ne me restait plus qu'a changer de boitier. J'ai acheté un nouveau boitier en Firewire et mis mon disque dedans et depuis ca marche. J'ai jetté a la poubelle le vieux boitier USB, sans regret.


----------



## golf (20 Août 2004)

J'ai bien peur que les tréfonds d'os X n'aient pas ce qu'il faut pour reconnaître des formats pc en usb/2 !...
Ce qui n'est pas le cas du FW 
Lequel FW est plus adapté pour gérer des flux vidéo...


----------



## sandyrazafitrimo (21 Août 2004)

B'en merci à tous alors...
j'ai plus qu'à acheter un disque USB ET FW... fais chier....

qui veut un boîter USB 2, j'en ai 1 à vendre !!!!   

@+ et merci...


----------



## golf (21 Août 2004)

Sur le choix de ton combo (FW + usb), si tu veux être peinard, orientes toi vers des boîtiers qui ont fait leurs preuves au niveau du bridge comme ceux de Macway


----------



## BigBrowser (23 Août 2004)

Ben me v'la bin embêté ma bonn' dam'   

J'ai un DD externe McWay FW 80Go.
Il me sert de sauvegarde.

Pour la 3e fois, en plusieurs mois, il m'a fait le problème suivant:
- je copie un fichier de 1,2 Go du DD externe sur l'interne.
- la copie se bloque vers 800 Mo, et on entend un bruit répétitif, cyclique (ça rame).

J'interrompt la copie (seule solution éteindre le DD).
L'utilitaire de disque Apple et Disk Warrior sous OS X détectent un problème sans pouvoir le réparer.

Seule solution trouvée Disk Warrior sous OS 9, qui réparre tout et supprime le problème en un clin d'½il... jusqu'à la prochaine alerte.

Je suis donc indécis. Est-ce l'annonce d'un futur crash, qui risque de me laisser "à poil" ? Faut-il dès maintenant remplacer ce DD, sauvegarde importante mais peu fiable ?
Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## golf (23 Août 2004)

Tente déjà un reformattage bas niveau de ton DD : "Utilitaire de disque" onglet "effacer"  puis en bas "options" et là : sélectionner les 2 options ; ce sera très long mais là il testera tous les secteurs et isolera les secteurs défectueux qui doivent être à l'origine du pb


----------



## BigBrowser (24 Août 2004)

Bonne idée.
OK, je vais tenter ça.
Je vous tiens au courant.

Merci.


----------



## BigBrowser (25 Août 2004)

Résultat des courses:

- l'utilitaire disque Apple s'est mis à ramer pendant la phase d'écriture aléatoire (2e option du formatage bas niveau).
- tests ensuite avec utilitaire disque Apple, DiskWarrior, TechTool pro: RAS (notamment pas de "bad sectors")

Il s'agirait peut-être plutôt d'un problème de lecture/écriture intermittent.

Je ne suis donc qu'à moitié rassuré.
Si le problème se reproduit, je pense qu'il sera plus raisonnable d'acheter un autre DD de sauvegarde.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## golf (25 Août 2004)

Cela me paraît le plus judicieux


----------



## cinto (25 Août 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas de nouvelles de ce DD disparu?



comme le temps passe...  

je viens d'essayer de réparer le DD avec Techtool mais rien à faire... le logiciel ne le voit pas.  

du coup, l'apporter à un SAV qui peut tenter de récupérer un certain nombre de données?
est ce que ça vaut le coup?

cinto


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2004)

et DiskWarrior ne le voit pas non plus???


----------



## cinto (25 Août 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> et DiskWarrior ne le voit pas non plus???



1000 confuses Remy, dans ma hâte 
  j'ai lu Techtool...

je viens donc de lancer Diskwarrior qui a réparé le DD et permis la reconstruction du bureau    

apparement, j'ai perdu 2 ou 3 dossiers au passage mais c'est tout de même beaucoup mieux qu'une réinitialisation...

merci!!!


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2004)

Quand je te disais que c'était du boulot pour DiskWarrior!!!!

Heureux que tu aies récupéré presque tout ton disque


----------



## cinto (25 Août 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Quand je te disais que c'était du boulot pour DiskWarrior!!!!
> 
> Heureux que tu aies récupéré presque tout ton disque



yep!


----------



## Yama (30 Août 2004)

Configuration :
G4 mirror dual 1,33 Ghz / OS X.3
DD firewire LaCie 80 Go

le dd externe ne veut pas monter.
la led clignote en permanence
le DD ne semble pas fonctionner (au bruit) mais parfois c'est très silencieux un dd de ce genre
intaler en interne dans différent mode (master / slave / direct connect) le DD empeche tout simplement l'ordi de reonnaitre le disque de démmarage.
l'ordi ne voit plus iren : c'est très très éttrange)

En bref le DD se comporte de manière étrange, ne fait pas de cliquetis significatif d'un DD HS

Dans son boitier externe il semble inerte.

quelqun a t'il une iée ou dois je préciser encore un plus ?

merci


----------



## golf (30 Août 2004)

Que dit Utilitaire disque ?
Que disent DiskWarrior et/ou TechTool Pro !...

On dirait un DD qui a perdu sa table d'affectation !...


----------



## Marutan (3 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à vous !

J'ai acheté un HD externe Maxtor 160 Go au sympathique design mais lorsque je tente d'y copier mes dossiers pour faire des sauvegardes, il bloque par moments sur des *noms de fichiers* 
Apparemment, lorqu'il y a un espace ou un caractère spécial, il n'aime pas !
Et la copie s'arrête du même coup.

Est-ce par hasard parce qu'il n'est pas formaté Mac ?

Merci de me répondre !


----------



## golf (3 Septembre 2004)

Il y a de fortes chances...


----------



## Karl (4 Septembre 2004)

Lors d'un reboot, mon cata DD externe Lacie a explosé... Ni diskutility, ni dikwarrior n'y peuvent rien, bien que discwarrior me retrouve tous mes fichiers dans son rapport, mais il ne veut pas me faire remonter le disque. Que puis-je faire? Ces données sont fondamentales pour moi, merci de m'aider... :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Vercoquin (7 Septembre 2004)

Karl a dit:
			
		

> Lors d'un reboot, mon cata DD externe Lacie a explosé... Ni diskutility, ni dikwarrior n'y peuvent rien, bien que discwarrior me retrouve tous mes fichiers dans son rapport, mais il ne veut pas me faire remonter le disque. Que puis-je faire? Ces données sont fondamentales pour moi, merci de m'aider... :hein:  :hein:


Si ces données sont professionnelles, je ne saurais trop te conseiller d'aller voir un spécialiste. Ca te coûtera de l'argent, mais c'est le moyen le plus sûr pour récupérer tes données sans bidouillage...
L'usage de différents softs de récupération de données met bien souvent la pagaille dans les disques durs endommagés. En général, il vaut mieux essayer avec un seul soft (Disk Warrior est réputé, mais ce peut être un autre), puis si rien ne fonctionne, se rendre chez son spécialiste préféré.

Désolé de ne pas pouvoir mieux t'aider :rose:


----------



## ivremort (10 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour, j'ai un IBook et un nouveau DD externe USB.

Question: est-ce que je peux laisser le DD connecté au IBook en permanence, pas le biais du hub USB, et l'allumer et l'éteindre quand je veux, OU dois-je allumer d'abord le DD avant de le brancher ("branchement à chaud") ?

Autrement dit, si la connection DD-IBook est déjà faite, est-ce que je risque d'abîmer l'Ibook en allumant le DD?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## albin (10 Septembre 2004)

tu peux le laissé branché et tu l'allume que quand tu as besoin part contre avant de la coupé il sauf que tu eject le disque ( fichier, eject ou Pomme E).
a+


----------



## kabeha (14 Septembre 2004)

Pourquoi chaque fois que j'éteins l'ordi, mon DD externe FW ne conserve pas l'icône que je lui attribue et prend celle de mon DD interne ?


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2004)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi chaque fois que j'éteins l'ordi, mon DD externe FW ne conserve pas l'icône que je lui attribue et prend celle de mon DD interne ?


 Salut ! 
 Lorsque tu regardes les infos de ton DD externe, l'option "Ignorer les autorisations de ce volume" dans "Possesseur et autorisations" est-elle cochée ?


----------



## kabeha (15 Septembre 2004)

C'était décoché.
Merci pour la réponse


----------



## kabeha (21 Septembre 2004)

Petite rectification à mon précédent post.
J'ai beau coché l'option "ignorer les autorisations", à chaque exctinction (une fois par semaine), elle se décoche et je perd l'icône.


----------



## rav4 (3 Octobre 2004)

Hello à tous, 


J'ai acheté un DD externe chez rue du commerce

Marche trés bien sous Xp mais impossible de le faire reconnaitre sur mon ibook ! j'ai essayé les drivers qu'ils livrent et rien, je le vois pas sur le bureau ! 

Quelqu'un a eu un pb semblable, y a t il une solution ?? 

Avant d'appeler le num mega surtaxé de leur SAV, j'aurais aimé avoir l'avis d'experts en mac


----------



## albin (3 Octobre 2004)

il est formaté en fat32 ou en NTFS car si c'est du NTFS il n'est pas visible sur mac tu devria le formater au format mac si tu ne l'utilise que sur mac.
a+


----------



## golf (3 Octobre 2004)

Je vais reformuler l'incompréhensible post d'albin 

Ce DD doit être formaté dans un format pc qu'Os X ne reconnaît pas !...
Quelle utilisation veux tu en faire ?
Dans les deux cas, il faut le re-formater...
Utilisation mixte : l'idéal est de formater en fat32 avec un pc
Mac only, no pb : Utilitaire disque.


----------



## rav4 (3 Octobre 2004)

Merci d'avoir fusionné avec ce topic  

En fat j'utilise les 2 plate formes (PC et mac) et je souhaite utiliser le DD externe aussi bien pour faire des sauvegardes PC que MAC et transférer des fichiers volumineux entre les 2 ! 

Merci pour les indications, je vais essayer en reformatant en FAT 32


----------



## rav4 (3 Octobre 2004)

Bon j'ai vérifié le disque est bien en FAT32 ! 

J'ai utilisé l'utilitaire de disque de mon ibook, là le DD externe est bien vu , par contre impossible de le voir sur le bureau 

J'ai essayé de le formater en MAC OS etendu, là il est bien vu sur le bureau de l'ibook mais plus dans le PC avec Xp !! 

je suis un peu paumé là :rateau:


----------



## golf (3 Octobre 2004)

Les causes se multiplient donc !...

Tu as quel modèle de iBook ? 
Ton DD est un usb2 !
Est il auto alimenté ?

Utilises tu toujours le même pc ?


----------



## rav4 (3 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les causes se multiplient donc !...
> 
> Tu as quel modèle de iBook ?
> Ton DD est un usb2 !
> ...


Merci d'essayer de m'aider 

C'est un G3 900 avec OS X.2.4

le DD est USB2 mais compatible USB1, il est auto alimenté avec un transfo externe et je l'utilisie également sur UN PC desktop avec XP et un portable avec XP


----------



## golf (3 Octobre 2004)

Je ne me souviens plus des détails mais il faudrait déjà que tu mettes à jour ton Os X 10.2.4 [Jaguar] à jour à la dernière version 10.2.8...
Il me semble qu'il y a eu des correctifs de pilotages d'usb et de firewire !...


Toutefois, si tu ne l'utilises qu'avec un seul autre pc tu as l'ultime solution de formater ton DD en Mac Os et de le faire reconnaître par le pc grâce à ce logiciel : MacDrive...


----------



## rav4 (4 Octobre 2004)

pfff quel bins !!

J'ai tout essayé rien à faire !

J'ai telechargé la mise à jour d'OS X, mon disuqe est en Fat 32 et impossible de le voir sur le mac !

à l'inverse, je formate avec le mac en OS etendu et là impossible de le voir avec le PC !! 

Heeeellllppp !!! :rose:


----------



## golf (4 Octobre 2004)

Pour faire reconnaître un DD formaté Mac par un pc wintel il faut ce logiciel : MacDrive...
[Info déjà donné au #40 !]


----------



## eopsis (5 Octobre 2004)

je lisais un fichier VOB (situé sur le DD externe) avec mon appli "lecteur DVD" qd tout s'est planté.
Or, après coup je m'aperçois que mon DD externe n'est plus monté sur le bureau.

Pourtant avec l'utilitaire de disque, je constate bien la présence physique du DD.
Mais je ne peux rien restaurer

j'ai essayé sur une autre prise firewire de mon Imac G4, rien n'y fait (mon iPod marche sur les deux prises).
J'ai débranché et rebranché rien n'y fait.
j'ai redémarré plusieurs fois évidemment

qui a une idée ?
dois je réinstaller mon système? comment accéder au DD pour éventuellemnt le restaurer ?


merci de m'aider !


----------



## eopsis (5 Octobre 2004)

avec l'appli "utilitaire de disque" qd je veux restaurer ou réparer mon DD externe j'ai le message suivant

Vérification du volume ?disk1s1?
** /dev/disk1s1
Invalid BS_jmpBoot in boot block: 000000
Erreur : La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture (-9972)

1 volume vérifié
	0 volumes HFS vérifiés
	1 volume n?a pu être vérifié

je peux effacer  (avec Utilitaire de disque) le DD Maxtor, mais je perdrai mes données...


----------



## rav4 (5 Octobre 2004)

Yessssss !!

MAcdrive est bien mon sauveur !

J'ai partitionner le disque en MAc etendu, je branche sur le PC, avec Macdrive, je peux placer des fichiers et ainsi faire mes sauvegardes aussi bien pour mac que pour pc !

Merci


----------



## per (5 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour bonjour.
J'ai un disque dur, que j'aime beaucoup, formaté windows XP ( Eh oui !), mais j'aimerais le mettre sur un power mac G4. Est-ce possible et si oui commet je fais ? Reformatage et tout ça...
Merci d'avance.


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue
C'est un DD interne ou externe ?


----------



## albin (6 Octobre 2004)

et quelle format de fichier à t-il fat32 ou ntfs
si il est en NTFS il ne sera pas visible sur mac.
a+


----------



## denjipe (6 Octobre 2004)

Salut,

J'ai eu le problème avec un DD LaCie 500 Go.

Il ne montait plus, clignotait rapidement, impossible d'y accéder !

Rapporté chez le vendeur j'ai insisté pour que mes données ne soient pas perdues.

Le DD est retourné chez LaCie qui l'a réparé : la carte contrôle (je crois) était en court-circuit. 

Toutes mes données ont été sauvées.

Amicalement


----------



## dani (21 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je posséde un Disque Dur Externe SilverDrive 120 go rélié en cable Firewire 400 à un iMac DV 400 SE

1° Des que je le mets en marche, il fait pas mal de bruit
2° Il ne monte pas forcément du premier coup sur le bureau


Donc, je l'arrête, j'attends une bonne minute, je le r'allume et cela recommence
6 ou 7 fois plus tard, tout est impeccable, le bruit est normal,(assez silencieux) et il monte bien sur le bureau

Que se passe t'il donc ?

iMac DV 400 SE 
2 X 512 Mo
120 go interne
Formaté Mas Os Etendu Journalisé, 65 go de libre
Panther 10.3.5

Externe
SilverDrive Firewire 400
120 go 
Formaté Mas Os Etendu Journalisé : 114,91 go
Utilisé 107,19 go
Disponible 7,71 go

107 go uniquement de fichiers musique dont toute ma cédéthèque de 1986 à maintenant importée en AAC
+ un peu de AAC acheté sur Itms, + le morceau gratuit AAC chaque semaine.

Mon disque Externe ne sert que pour la musique.

Est-ce prudent de procéder de la sorte, peut-être qu'un disque dur externe ne doit servir qu'en Sauvegarde et éviter d'être utilisé en continu. est-ce bon pour le Mac lui-même, pour son processeur et son refroidissement, j'écoute 5 à 6 heures de musique par jour en continu, donc ce disque bosse en quelque sorte. (et bien sur, pendant ce temps, je fais autre chose sur l'iMac, donc l'interne bosse aussi)

J'attends comme beaucoup, l'Imac G5 pour ma part en 20 pouces et je l'ai demandé en 250 go de disque dur et il sera configuré en 2 barrettes non identiques (à corriger dès que possible) soit 256 mo + 1 go

Selon vos réponses, je verais si c'est plus prudent de basculer ma bibliotèque musicale sur le DD interne. (c'est un peu pour cà que j'ai choisi le 250 go)

Autant prendre un bon départ avec ce futur iMac, déjà que je ne sais pas comment détecter ou voir les pixels morts (je n'ai jamais eu d'écran plat), je passe d'un iMac G3 DV 400 à un iMac G5, 1,8 GHZ,  d'un écran classique 15 pouces à un écran plat 20 pouces, donc tout est nouveau pour moi


----------



## chesterfield (24 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a tous

voila je vous soumets mon probleme

j ai un DD externe USB partitionne en deux, alors que tout fonctionnait normalement il a commence a devenir lent (roue multicolore, temps d acces tres long), j ai donc passe Onyx , reparation des autorisations et fsck-y, tout semblait ok

mais au redemarrage je n ai plus qune partition qui monte, il est impossible de faire monter l autre ni avec tech tool ni utilitaire disque

j avais des donnees importantes sur cette partition, si l un d entre vous pouvait me donner la solution pour essayer de les recuperer???
avec mes remerciements


desole pour les admins si j ai pas poste au bon endroit


----------



## chesterfield (25 Octobre 2004)

personne pour m aider?


----------



## francisco (5 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un petit souci pour faire monter un disque externe firewire (formac prodisk) sur un mac g4 en OS 9.2.2 
Sans que je sache pourquoi, il va apparaitre sur le bureau une fois sur 10 aprés démarage !!!
je crois savoir qu'il existe des raccourcis clavier pour monter les disques usb ou firewire mais je ne me souviens plus c'est quoi.

si une bonne âme pouvait me donner un coup de main
Merci


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2004)

As-tu vérifié qu'il était bien branché au secteur ?
 La connection firewire peut permettre aux diodes de s'allumer mais pas forcément de monter...


----------



## francisco (8 Novembre 2004)

Hé oui, le disque est bien sous tension !!!


----------



## poulto (8 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer sur un iBook G4 SD 14 pouces.

Venant du pc, j'ai toutes mes données sur un disque dur externe.

Le probleme, c'est que ce disque dur externe n'est PAS RECONNU quand je le connecte à l'iBook.

il n'apparait nulle part.... et toutes mes données y sont stockées... C LA MERDE !!

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ???

Merci...


----------



## doojay (8 Novembre 2004)

bienvenue et bonjour, as tu été dans le menu pomme-àpropos de ce mac-plus d'infos-usb ou firewire pour voir si il apparaissait?


----------



## poulto (8 Novembre 2004)

Non !!

je vais essayer dès ce soir et je te tiens au courant

merci !


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2004)

poulto a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de passer sur un iBook G4 SD 14 pouces.
> Venant du pc, j'ai toutes mes données sur un disque dur externe.
> Le probleme, c'est que ce disque dur externe n'est PAS RECONNU quand je le connecte à l'iBook...


Sous quel format a-t-il été formaté ?


----------



## zorglub (10 Novembre 2004)

'Jour tout le monde,

iMac G4 et G5
Mac OS 10.3.6
Lacie 40 go fire wire & USB2

J'ai donc acheté un DD externe Lacie, que je souhaite pouvoir utiliser de temps a autre sur un PC. J'ai donc laissé le formatage d'origine (Utilitaire de disque indique : Format : MS-DOS !?), il est bien reconnu sous Mac OS 10 et sous Windows (2000 pro).
Par contre il bousille mes fichiers mac ! Par exemple j'ai passé des image disque de mon imac G4 à mon imac G5 en passant par le DD, ben les images était corompues après le transfert, pareil avec un film ...

Et puis je travail sous indesign directement sur le disque externe, et j'ai eu plein de plantage et de fichier illisible.

Est ce que cela peu venir du formatage. Suis-je obligé de le formater mac, ou bien ca n'a rien à voir et c'est juste moi qui suis idiot

Merci pour votre aide éclairée.

Manu (ben ouai je sais c'est mon troisième message, mais on fait ce qu'on peu !!!)


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2004)

Mac Os utilise un format de fichier à 2 composants (2ème invisible) qui n'est pas supporté par les formats winmachin d'où la difficulté d'exploitation de DD formatés winmachin par les Mac.
Si tu utilises toujours le (ou les) même(s) Pc(s), tu as tout intérêt à reformater ton DD en format Mac et à installer sur tes Pcs MacDrive...


----------



## manubrighton (18 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit problème concernant un disque dur externe que je connecte via firewire (je pourrais aussi utiliser usb). En fait, il ne se monte pas sur le bureau, apparait dans utilitaire de disque mais pas dans "à propos de ce mac, périfériques".

C'est un ami qui a un PC et que m'a reformaté le disque sous le format le polus standard et il me l'a ensuite presque rempli de films etc....

Enfin voilà si quelqun sait comment le lire ce serait sympa de me dire comment faire, autrement je vais devoir le reformater et donc effacer tous les films...

Merci
$
MANU
http://www.manu.co.nr


----------



## golf (18 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue
Ton ami a du te le formater en NTFS et Os X ne connaît pas 
Soit tu le reformates, ce qui est plus sûr si tu l'utilises exclusivement avec ton Mac, soit il te le reformate mais en FAT32 
Pas d'illusion, les DD formatés pc sont plus lents.


----------



## eunectes (20 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai un disque dure Maxtor de 160Go en firewire qui n'est plus reconnu par mon mac je ne sais que faire dans l'utilitaire disque il me dit qu'il est brancher mais ne veu pas le monter?

si quelqu'un peu me venir en aide je lui serez tres reconnessant

Ps. sachant qu'il me ser de sauvegarde et que j'en utilise 100Go vous comprenez ma  


Ps. Ibook G3 mac osx derniere mise à jour


----------



## quark67 (20 Novembre 2004)

Il est "connu" que la version 10.3.6 a de graves problèmes avec certains disques firewire.
Voici plus d'informations : http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2004-11-11#9921
Si tu possèdes un autre disque, essaye d'y installer une version 10.3.5 ou moins, et vois si ton disque non vu sous 10.3.6 est vu sous ce système antérieur.


----------



## eunectes (21 Novembre 2004)

merci pour le renseignement mais meme avec ca, ca ne marche pas. j'ai bien la version 10.3.6 mais meme sur PC ca ne marche pas?  le petit logiciel de mise à jour m'ouvre une fenetre qui recherche un peripherique en firewire mais il n'y a justement rien.

 

Désesperé de voir qu'apple qui a democratise les firewires ne se soucie pas de les faire marcher sur leur plate-forme.


SOS SOS SOS


----------



## quark67 (21 Novembre 2004)

Il se peut que le fabriquant de la carte électronique de ton disque firewire ne soit pas Initio.
D'autre part, le PC sous Windows ne le voit peut-être pas car le disque est au format Mac...
Il te faut trouver un Mac sous un système antérieur à 10.3.6 pour avoir le coeur net (si possible sous 10.2.8 ou moins vu que la 10.3.0 a introduit un problème, en principe résolu par les vendeurs de disque firewire, mais...).
En cas d'échec, deux hypothèses : soit la carte électronique du boîtier firewire de ton disque dur est foutue, soit c'est carrément le disque dur se trouvant à l'intérieur qui est en panne.


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2004)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> Il est "connu" que la version 10.3.6 a de graves problèmes avec certains disques firewire.
> Voici plus d'informations : http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2004-11-11#9921
> Si tu possèdes un autre disque, essaye d'y installer une version 10.3.5 ou moins, et vois si ton disque non vu sous 10.3.6 est vu sous ce système antérieur.


Je ne peux pas laisser passer çà !...
Mac Os X n'a pas de pb avec le FW, ce sont les fabriquant de ponts [bridges] qui ont été négligents.
Oxford a rectifié le tir mais Initio a vraiment traîné les pieds.


----------



## manubrighton (27 Novembre 2004)

Salut, 

Je me suis renseigné vers mon ami qui a formaté le disque... il me dit qu'il l'a formaté en FAT32, le truc soit disant le plus standard....

donc je ne sias vraiment pas pourquoi je peux pas le lire....

y a t il une solution????

Je ne comprend vraiment pas pourquoi il ne s'affiche pas sur le bureau...

Merci

Manu


----------



## golf (27 Novembre 2004)

Hélas, cela fait partie des joyeux mystères de l'informatique 
Quelle version système as tu ?
Est il le fruit d'un empilement de màj ?
Il est récemment arrivé que FireWire fasse les frais d'une màj à pbs !
La solution consiste alors à refaire une clean install d'Os X et la dernière màj...


----------



## manubrighton (29 Novembre 2004)

hello

merci pour la réponse mais a vrai dire ca m'embete un peu de remettre a jour tout mon ordinateur, je vais d'abord essayer de bracher le DD sur un autre ordinateur, voir si il est reconnu. Mis à part ça, j'utilise Mac OS 10.2.8

Merci encore

Manu


----------



## golf (29 Novembre 2004)

La dernière màj de Jaguar à 10.2.8 fait parie des màj à pb alors que la màj combo Jaguar est exempte de pb.


----------



## Arthas (29 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à toute la communauté Mac !

Je possède un iBook 14 pouces (avril 2004) auquel est relié un DD externe FW. Je souhaiterais pouvoir partager ce dernier avec un PC connecté à un réseau Ethernet classique.
Depuis mon Mac, je "vois" très bien le DD du PC et le PC "voit" le DD de l'iBook mais pas le DD externe FW !

Comment dois-je m'y prendre pour rendre le DD externe visible par le PC ? Sans taper une ligne de code dans le terminal si possible !
J'ai bien tenté un pomme-i sur le DD et modifié les autorisations mais rien n'y fait !

Pour information, le DD en question est un 250 Go de chez Macway.

Merci pour vos réponses et témoignages !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (30 Novembre 2004)

Ton DD externe est forùaté en quoi? HFS?
Ca peut être à cause de ça que ton PC ne le vois pas...


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Les Mac reconnaissent les DD formatés aux format Mac ET le format pc : FAT32...
Les PC ne reconnaissent que les DD formatés... PC 
Résultat il n'y a que deux moyens de résoudre ton pb...
Soit formater ton DD au format FAT32 mais là, tu as un DD relativement lent sur Mac soit installer sur le pc un utilitaire dédié à çà : MacDrive...

D'autre part, je t'incite aussi à aller voir le forum "Le Mac en réseau"...


----------



## etn (1 Décembre 2004)

J'ai un ibook équipé d' OsX.2.8, et un DD externe firewire formac 120GO. Depuis quelques jours mon ordinateur ne le reconnait plus....Il a totale ment disparu de la circulation  
A priori il n'a pas cramé car je peux connecter mon ipod à l'ordinateur  via l'autre entrée firewire du DDE

Merci de votre aide


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (1 Décembre 2004)

etn a dit:
			
		

> A priori il n'a pas cramé car je peux connecter mon ipod à l'ordinateur  via l'autre entrée firewire du DDE
> 
> Merci de votre aide



Attention... ton disque est peut-être foutu, mais ton ipod est vu tout de meme... Y'a le dique, et y'a l'interface FireWire... c'est deux chose différente...

Est-ce que si tu lance "Utilitaire disque" il voit ton disque firewire ou pas non plus???


----------



## etn (1 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour ta Réponse
Il n'est ni dans utilitaire disque ni  dans info systeme firewire.
Le seul endroit ou je l'ai aperçu c'est en rebootant avec OS9, sherlock m'indique "hd : Volumes : prodisc 120GO". mais je ne peux pas y accéder les icones sont grisées , quand je clique dessus il me met impossible d'ouvrir....le dossier est invisible....??????


----------



## er_mouloud (6 Décembre 2004)

hello, j'ai le meme probleme que lock avec mon lacie 60g usb2.0

il est alimenté par l'usb, il me faudrait alors un adaptateur secteur pour l'aliimenter, pas cool ca.

sinon Utilitaire de disque ne le vois pas non plus.....


----------



## jamesbong (7 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous,
J'ai un disque dur de 250Go qui est pratiquement neuf, puisque je l'ai acheté en juillet 04. Je m'en suis servi dans un boîtier FW pendant tout l'été et j'ai du partir en déplacement.
Pour gagner de la place, j'ai démonté ce DD je l'ai mis dans une boîte en plastique (celle qui est livrée par le constructeur), j'ai mis cette boîte dans mon baggage à main et j'ai pris trois avions en passant tous les contrôles qu'il faut pour arriver à ma destination finale.
Là je sors mon DD, je le remonte dans un boîtier FW différent (conception plus ancienne), que je laisse dans mon second domicile, toujours pour éviter les encombrements superflus.
Je fais une sauvegarde de quelques données (des films vidéos en l'occurence), et après avoir flingué une demi douzaine de DVD, je me rends compte que ce ne sont pas ces supports qui sont en cause, mais bel et bien des données corrompus sur mon DD de 250Go.
Comme un imbécile, je décide de réparer avec "drive 10". Ce logiciel m'indique qu'il y a des bad blocs et qu'il va les désactiver.
Toujours comme un idiot, j'accepte cette solution pensant qu'après avoir récupéré certaines données je pourrais toujours reformatter le DD et retrouver la capacité totale du DD.

J'ai essayé de formatter le DD avec Norton, puis avec l'outil DD en remettant toutes les données à 0 mais mon DD reste toujours à 128 Go (127,85 Go disponibles pour être plus précis!). 

Comme ce DD n'a reçu aucun choc, je ne comprends pas comment j'ai pu endommager plus de la moitié du DD simplement en démontant et remontant ce DD et en l'ayant toujours transporté avec moi dans mon sac de cabine. Peut-être mon boîtier firewire de conception plus ancienne ne parvient-il pas à lire des volumes d'une capacité supérieure à 128 Go ? Est-ce possible ?
J'attends avec impatience vos avis.

Merci d'avance à tous!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2004)

salut,

ces 128 Go sonnent pour moi comme la limite de la norme ATA 4 (comme les anciens powermac G4 AGP ) qui ne permet pas d'adresser plus de 128 Go sur un disque. 

A mon avis ton HD va bien, comme le pape , par contre le boitier doit etre trop vieux et être équipé d'un bridge ide-firwire oxford 900 (les premiers disque firewire du marché). Ton autre boitier doit etre plus récent, un oxford 911 si c'est du fw 400 qui lui est natif en ATA 5 qui brise cette limite des 128 Go. Essaie d'échanger tes boitiers pour voir. Plus d'info ici et et ici .

Sinon pour tes bad block même un formatage ne les libérera pas si je dis pas de conneries  : un formatage va aussi les désactivé afin que rien ne s'écrive dessus (en ce cas n'importe quel fichier qu est écrit sur un bad block sera niqué, huh corrompu


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

Ce qui a pu se passer, c'est que, lors d'un de tes transports, le disque s'est endommagé parce que le bras de lecture frottait le support. Mais il se peut aussi que le disque soit conditionné avec de la poussière, ou un autre élément physique qui l'ai endommagé. 
 Lorsque des "bad blocks" sont désactivés, il reste peu de chose à tenter. L'une d'entre elle, en fait la seule accessible à nous, simples utilisateurs, c'est de se procurer un Disk Warrior, et de tenter de tout reprendre avec (formatage complet). Mais ça n'a rien de sûr.
 L'autre solution, étant donné que ton disque semble toujours sous garantie, est de le remonter dans le boitier d'origine, et de tenter de faire jouer la garantie.

 Ah, SM. Je ne crois pas à la limite ATA, vu que, vraisemblablement, il a pu l'utiliser en capacité maxi, et que c'est un disque en connectique FW.


----------



## garuda (7 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour !

Alors: j'ai monté un ancien DD 200Go Seagate dans mon boitier firewire, je branche tout ca sur le mac, utilitaire de disque, je l'efface et voila le travail 128 Go de dispo seulement.. :mouais: 
Il me dit que y en a 52 d'utilisé (est-ce un reste des anciennes partitions de ce disque ?).

Bref, A L'AIDE !   

J'aimerai bien vous mettre la copie de l'ecran dedans, mais j'ai un mal fou à glisser-déposer là.. J'essaie la mise en attachement..


----------



## jamesbong (7 Décembre 2004)

Essaie d'échanger tes boitiers pour voir. 


Merci de vos deux réponses.
Echanger les boîtiers, je voudrais bien, mais mon boîtier récent est en France et moi je suis environ à 8000 Km, donc ça me parait difficile 
pour la garantie, le DD n'était pas dans un boîtier mais prêt à monter, donc au niveau de la garantie je ne pense pas que ça pose de problème mais c'est toujours un problème physique vu que je ne suis pas en France et que c'est là que je l'ai acheté. A moins que je retourne à Singapour la semaine prochaine, comme c'est un Maxtor et que la maison mère est là-bas, ils pourront peut-être faire quelque chose, bien que j'en doute...
Mais comment savoir si mon boîtier firewire accepte ou pas les disques de plus de 128 Go ?
Y a-t-il un tableau quelque part où sont classés tous les modèles avec leur spéciicités ?
Quant au bras qui frotte contre le support, j'en doute un peu sinon on ne pourrait jamais transporter un DD, comment faire les expéditions à ce compte là ?
Je crois qu'il y a un système de sécurité qui bloque le mécanisme à l'intérieur lorsque le DD n'est pas alimenté.
Donc si vous avez des suggestions et des solutions... 
PS je joins une capture écran du profil maztériel de mon DD FW


----------



## MarcMame (7 Décembre 2004)

Ca veut tout simplement dire que ce boitier (l'electronique) ne supporte pas les disques supérieurs à 128Go. Une sombre histoire de LBA...


----------



## garuda (8 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut tout simplement dire que ce boitier (l'electronique) ne supporte pas les disques supérieurs à 128Go. Une sombre histoire de LBA...



LBA ?? Euh, c'est quoi ?    

Et cette limitation, c'est en dur dans l'electronique, ou un habile flashage peut y remedier ?

En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour l'info !


----------



## jamesbong (8 Décembre 2004)

Bon, alors j'ai ouvert mon boîtier et tout ce que j'ai pu trouver c'est un circuit imprimé là où sont soudées les deux fiches FW et dessus il y a inscrit:
13942IDE Rev:2.0 08/12/2001 K.J
Ensuite il y a une étiquette sur un circuit intégré qui indique 53FEL
Puis un petit composant couleur chromé où il y a inscrit : 24.576H2G
Au niveau de mon information profil système il y a :
Bus FireWire:

Vitesse: Vitesse de 400 Mb/s

1394 Storage Device:

Capacité: 128 Go
Fabricant: Genesys Logic
Modèle: 1394 Storage Device
Support amovible: Non
Disque amovible: Oui
Nom BSD: disk2
Gestionnaires OS9: Non
Vitesse: Vitesse de 400 Mb/s
Nº d?ident. de l?unité: 24734
Révision du programme interne: 0.01
Version du logiciel de l?unité: 10483

Sans titre:

Capacité: 127.87 Go
Disponible: 127.86 Go
Inscriptible: Oui
Système de fichiers: HFS
Nom BSD: disk2s3
Point de montage: /Volumes/Sans titre

Voilà, pour le reste je ne sais pas comment pêcher des infos supplémentaires


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2004)

Difficile, le seul moyen que je connaisse (il y en a surement d'autre) etait un updater de firmware pour les boitier firewire qui te disaient quel chip oxford tu possèdes. Plus facilement si tu arrive a choper le premier boitier ou les 250 Go tournaient ca serait cool

Une idée quelqu'un ?


----------



## MarcMame (9 Décembre 2004)

garuda a dit:
			
		

> LBA ?? Euh, c'est quoi ?


C'est...compliqué ! Pour faire court, l'interface ATA intégrée dans ton boitier ne supporte pas l'adressage sur 48bit permettant de depasser cette limite des 128Go de données. Plus d'explications avec Google. 



> Et cette limitation, c'est en dur dans l'electronique


Oui



> ou un habile flashage peut y remedier ?


Malheureusement non.


----------



## jamesbong (9 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Difficile, le seul moyen que je connaisse (il y en a surement d'autre) etait un updater de firmware pour les boitier firewire qui te disaient quel chip oxford tu possèdes. Plus facilement si tu arrive a choper le premier boitier ou les 250 Go tournaient ca serait cool
> 
> Une idée quelqu'un ?



Oui une idée svp....!  
Je vais essayer de trouver qqun avec un mac de bureau pour le monter dans l'UC, mais c'est pas gagné


----------



## daffyb (9 Décembre 2004)

oui, mais il faut un mac de bureau qui supporte les disque de plus de 128Go !!!


----------



## jamesbong (21 Décembre 2004)

Bon alors voilà, c'est encore moi après plusieurs jours d'absence. 
Supermoquette avait raison, (et ceux qui ont dit pareil que lui aussi!!!), j'ai finalement réussi à monter ce satané DD de 250 Go dans un autre boîtier FW non sans mal car je suis allé chez un revendeur qui l'a monté dans un vieux G4 mais là aussi 128 Go et puis finalement de retour chez moi j'ai eu la révélation, mais bon sang mais c'est bien sûr...mon graveur Pioneer 107 est dans un boîtier FW lui aussi. pourquoi ne pas tenter le coup, la solution n'était donc pas très loin de mes petits doigts et là eurêka, le disque fait à nouveau 233 Go donc c'est bon. J'arrive à retrouver certaines données avec data rescue, j'ai eu du mal et j'en ai quand même perdu pas mal mais bon, c'est mieux que rien.
Par contre je passe mon DD et l'ancien boîtier (celui qui ne faisait monter que 128 Go) à mon associé qui rentre en France afin qu'il fasse le plein de données.
Arrivée en France il récupère mon autre boîtier (celui avec que le DD n'a jamais eu de Pb) le monte et là surprise...le système lui indique que le DD n'est pas lisible par OSX, il lui propose de l'éjecter, de l'initialiser ou d'!gnorer cette mise en garde. La première fois, il ignore cette mise en garde et, bien sûr, rien ne se passe... deuxième tentative il choisit l'initialisation (on s'en fout en théorie on a tout déjà récupéré!), là OS X lance l'utilitaire de disque, il voit bien les infos du DD mais il n'a accès à aucune des possibilité d'effacement ou de formattage ?????
Il essaye avec norton, aucun succès, Norton ne voit pas ce DD....  

Que faut-il qu'il fasse ?
Il ne va pas rester longtemps en France et le temps nous est compté, merci de nous aider à trouver rapidement une solution.
Et bonnes fêtes à tous


----------



## Wheeling (21 Décembre 2004)

bonjour,

je viens d'acquérir un jolie DD externe laCie de 160 Go USB2/FIREWire compatible Mac/pc, j'ai lu sur le forum une methode de formatge permettant de sauvegarder à la fois à partir d'un mac ou d'un pc sur ce disque mais je ne retrouve pas le thread.
pouvez-vous me dire qu'elle format de dois choisir pour que ce DD externe soit reconnu par les deux plateforme et comment je peux réaliser ce formatage.

merci


----------



## xanadu (21 Décembre 2004)

Wheeling a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> je viens d'acquérir un jolie DD externe laCie de 160 Go USB2/FIREWire compatible Mac/pc, j'ai lu sur le forum une methode de formatge permettant de sauvegarder à la fois à partir d'un mac ou d'un pc sur ce disque mais je ne retrouve pas le thread.
> pouvez-vous me dire qu'elle format de dois choisir pour que ce DD externe soit reconnu par les deux plateforme et comment je peux réaliser ce formatage.
> ...


voir ici


----------



## fpoil (21 Décembre 2004)

a priori en fat 32 cela devrait être bon même si ce n'est pas le format le mieux géré ni par osx ni par xp, sinon en hfs mais alors il faut que tu installes un soft payant sur le pc genre macdrive


----------



## Wheeling (21 Décembre 2004)

merci xanadu et fpoil je devrais m'en sortir avec ses threads


----------



## golf (21 Décembre 2004)

Le sujet est plusieurs fois évoqués ici...



La suite de ce fil est ici : Des DD externes et des maux [2] !...


----------

